# Laryngoscopy



## coderguy1939 (Sep 11, 2008)

Doctor did a laryngoscopy with operating microscope and removed a vocal cord tumor by CO2 laser.  31541 states the tumor is resected and excised.  Is there another code that includes excision by laser?  Thanks.


----------

